# HILFE



## julia1997 (19. Apr 2017)

Bin schon wieder beim verzweifeln, weil ich nicht weiß, wie ich beginnen soll


----------



## DrZoidberg (19. Apr 2017)

Auf Wikipedia steht, wie es berechnet wird. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ausweisnummer
Wenn du das mit Java lösen sollst, könntest du einfach in einer Schleife verschiedene Daten durchgehen bis die Prüfziffer passt.


----------



## julia1997 (19. Apr 2017)

Ich muss es glaube ich nur herausbekommen, ohne Programm. VIELEN DANK


----------

